# R35 Wedding car



## Simon83 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi all not sure if this is the right place to post this but a good friend of mine is getting married next year and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to chauffeur him in a R35 (his dream car) he lives around Durham area and is getting married next July 
Any info/help would be really appreciated 
Simon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Worth stating the exact date of the wedding.
Have a look on Ebay as there are people on there that offer this service


----------



## Simon83 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the tip will have a look there too 
The date is 22/7/2021


----------

